# Share storage/printer in network with USB host port in wireless modem/router?



## shyamsn00 (Feb 4, 2013)

My D-Link DSL 2750U has a USB host port. Will connecting a flash/hard drive or a printer in that port mean the device will be accessible by the network? If yes, how do I access storage connected there?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2013)

see this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/168305-dlink-2750u-usb-storage-ftp-over-wan.html
till that time @kartechnology was unsuccessful but maybe now he has got it working.pm him for details.


----------



## shyamsn00 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

